# Carradice barley bag or....?



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Im just getting into longer touring rides and now Im looking into getting a proper saddle bag.

My initial thoughts were something like the Carradice Barley bag that is compatible with the Brooks saddle I just got. 

But Im also wanting suggestions on other saddle bags....Any ideas?


----------



## kg1 (Apr 17, 2002)

Apologies for not answering your question, but I have found a handlebar bag to be a lot more useful for longer rides than a saddle bag. I would start there. I like my Arkel handle bar bag, but is it the only one I've ever used, so I can't compare it to anything else for you.

Good luck with this.

kg1


----------



## Ab24029 (Feb 20, 2006)

Carradice, Acorn, Velo-Orange, Zimbale, Minnehaha, Rivendel-they are all good. I also used Revelate Design for the saddle with no eyelets.

I used to ride with Acorn, still do on occasion, but now I prefer a rack with Arkel TailRider bag on my long distance bike.


----------



## Hoffsta (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a Barley that I really like, although it is not very spacious. I've fit a U-Lock, tube, multi tool, tire levers, mini pump, credit card+ID+$20, iPhone, wind breaker, light rain jacket, leg warmers, and two bananas - that was maxing it. I guess lashing the jackets to the outside would have made more space.

Overall it's a great bag for me. I did add the Carradice Bagman support because I found the bag to angle down awkwardly and sway side to side when just attached with the three leather straps. With the Bagman, it's solid and I love it.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I have used a Carradice Barley bag for commuting for the past 6 years. It holds everything that I need to carry 99% of the time. However, if you are talking about riding loaded tours, the Barley would fall far short of your needs unless you are an ultralight packer. If you are talking about riding supported tours or simply long rides (like centuries), the Barley should be fine unless you are the sort who likes to carry everything but the kitchen sink.

I also own a Pendle, the next size larger in the Carradice line, and it has about 50% more volume, but I still used the Barley most of the time.

If you are planning to ride loaded bike tours, your best option would front and rear panniers.

BTW, if you plan to buy a Carradice bag, I would highly recommend ordering direct from the Carradice headquarters in England. They have a complete selection of their bags (unlike most dealers) and prices are much lower -- even with shipping costs included. I just bought a Zipped Roll bag direct from Carradice, and it cost substantially less than any on-line source and arrived in about one week.


----------



## Woyteck Morajko (Jan 7, 2005)

have used carradice for years, most of mine are nelsons, which are even larger. bought most from wallbike in new Orleans, although they seem to have problems obtaining them; something is always out of stock. just saw add in adventure cycling, there is a new north American distributor : Belmont Distribution. never had a problem with this, but yes, there is some contact with thighs while pedaling using just lather straps on brooks saddles.


----------



## Herbie (Nov 12, 2010)

I have both the barley and the nelson long flap bag. they are nice for long unsupported single day rides. most of the time mine are pretty much empty with tubes multi tool et in the side pockets. But if the Barley can hold a U lock 2 jackets leg warmers etc as listed above, what else could you want?

For my uses, the nelson is overkill


----------

